# Has anyone ever tried using cut mullet for fresh water catfish?



## BACKLASHED

We all know it stinks plenty good, but I was curious if it had been tried with positive results. I may give it a shot on Fayette County Lake soon. 

Any tips for jug line bait besides bream/stink bait? TIA


----------



## fishomaniac

I have been wondering the same thing. I usually freeze my leftover mullet when go to the coast. Please post up an tell us how it works.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID

They'll eat the hound out of it on santee cooper at times ,ol' southern boys use it quite a bit.I've used it a little but you have to buy it at a market here and it's a little pricey,i guess it's because alot of folk eat it,......not me pal. try it ,you may get surprised


----------



## Blue Water Ho

My buddy loves mullet,he tells me if I get a big enough one he'll eat it up..................later,Dave


----------



## Hawkeye

I've never used mullet for catfish, but everything else I've ever used works.... even fried chicken skin... fried chicken livers, heart, gizzards, shad, perch... the list goes on and on. I don't see why mullet won't work, especially if it's a little bloody.


----------



## mudd_catt

*Biloxi Bacon*

You can't beat a big 1 pound mullet filleted and fried golden brown. Don't knock it till you try it.

As far as bait goes for the jugs, anything that stinks and will stay on a hook. I have found stinkbait/dipbait disolves too easy. I have always had good luck with LARGE minnows, preferably the biggest minnows you can get, or even small pond perch. But just can't beat a good skipjack head. or even the body.


----------



## Mando

back in the winter before the gar messed with the trot lines we'd tear up the cats on mullet, pinfish, and croaker. mullet is great! i woulndt eat it though...i think the meat stinks


----------



## Surffishwant2B

I caught a Blue cat that was 23 lbs on cut mullett. I catch Blue cats in Clear creek 
and we always use cut mullet. See "Brackish Water Blue Cats" thread


----------



## Profish00

shrimp works good too


----------



## scrambler

Cut mullet is about all we use. Catch lots of blues and channel cats. There are usually mullet in the feeder creeks where we fish so its the freshest cut bait available to us.


----------



## asolde

I think fresh shad is the best bait for big blues. I throw a cast net to catch them and rig my jugs with them whole or cut. Sit back and wait for my jugs to flag and take off. Nothing like chasing my jug and pulling up a big blue.


----------



## alston4252

*Mullet*

I feel very confident that cut mullet would work well for blues and channels. I think that they would need to be fresh or brined/salted for best results. Mullet does not freeze very well. For those close to the coast---they are readily available. After freezing, mullet becomes soggy.
alston4252


----------



## Freshwaterman

I used cut saltwater pin perch and have caught blues up to 20lbs, it freezes and easy to keep.
Lobo Jim


----------

